# First Official Photos of the S6 Surface



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

The new Auto Motor und Sport has hit the stands, and (not surprisingly), they have the S6 photos first. They're not on the magazine's website yet that we can tell, but a reader of the website http://www.Audi4Ever.at was kind enough to scan them in and http://www.Autoblog.it was nice enough to host.
These are probably real press photos, and the car is close to as we had reported earlier. The only visual change it appears we missed was a horizontal light assembly at the top of the lower front brake duct, much like the recently-launched Q7 SUV. In these small photos, they appear to be LED.
Power is also as expected, reportedly rated at 420-hp from a version of the FSI-powered and Lambo-originating V10.
Read more here....
http://www.eurocarblog.com/pos...20-hp


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: First Official Photos of the S6 Surface ([email protected])*

any guess on pricing for the S6 Avant? if it ever comes over here?


----------



## toensberg (Oct 1, 2005)

*Re: First Official Photos of the S6 Surface (foofighter28)*


_Quote, originally posted by *foofighter28* »_any guess on pricing for the S6 Avant? if it ever comes over here?


I have mail from reliable source at Audi AG Starting price in germany for sedan € 83.500,-
jaran


----------

